# Suche ein Archiv für alte Websites so aus 1999 bis 2004



## krennz (28 Juni 2009)

Hi, 
suche verzweifelt ein Archiv für alte Websites, in dem ich noch die Website von IBEXnet oder ABEX AG Affing finde. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die FAQ zu IBEX-Computermiete bzw. -Leasing

El-inkasso versucht mal wieder einigen ehemaligen IBEXEN das Leben schwer zu machen.

Die alte Homepage der WEBARCHIVE.Org gibt es nicht mehr.

Grüsse Klaus


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Archiv für alte Websites so aus 1999 bis 2004*

Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## krennz (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Archiv für alte Websites so aus 1999 bis 2004*

Hi Webwatcher,

danke für den Link, ist sehr hilfreich.


----------

